# how big could my flemish cross get?



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

So first off I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions. Peeta is a felmish giant and angora cross. He's six months and either 6 or 7 lbs I need a better scale BC the first time it told me 7 and the second told me 6. But anyway I think I read the Flemish grow longer so could he potentially be a big rabbit or is he about as big as he's gonna get?


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 10, 2013)

I am not a breeder or show person but I have looked into rabbits of both types and I don't see that he is mixed with either breed. Perhaps a Checkered Giant?

Perhaps this link will help: 
http://www.rabbitweb.net/what-breed.asp


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you get Peeta directly from someone who bred a Flemish and Angora together? Like Zeroshero said, if it's the black/white bunny in your avatar, I wouldn't suspect that cross. Both breeds are typically only available in solid colors, whereas your bunny is broken colored. Also, 6-7 lbs. would be very small for a Flemish/Angora cross.

Rabbits are full grown by about 6 months if they're a small/medium breed or about 8 months for large breeds.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably not a Checkered Giant either. Many breeds are recognized in black or broken (spotted) black, and few pet rabbits are related to Checkereds. They are very large (no weight limit) and have a specific pattern of spots. They're not a very common breed and aren't known for the best temperaments overall; they're more common in the show circuit than among pet owners.

Most broken black pet rabbits are descendants of more common breeds.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

He's from a breeder. They breed french angoras with Flemish giants. 3/4 angora I believe. His is the white and black one. They only had two with spots the rest were a solid color.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

Here their site http://nocache.homestead.com/castlerocksrabbithouse/services.html


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 10, 2013)

I still don't see it but they have a bunch of little Zero's on their page


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

What's a zero?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 10, 2013)

A Zero is the name of the rabbit Zeroshero owns  NZ/CA type mix.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh OK. If he's not angora and Flemish giant mix what is he?


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 10, 2013)

No idea, hes obviously a mix. French angoras do come in broken colour varieties, but are again very large rabbits like Flemish giants. Peeta seems very small for both breeds if he is infact only 6lbs or so. He looks to have big flemmy ears and the right shaped face. But it seems this breeder just breeds rabbits for whatever seems to suit their fancy so its very possible he could have some of that mini rex in him too or who knows what else.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 10, 2013)

It does look like they have Angoras in there, but the "normal" bunnies look like they may be mixed breed. Doesn't matter much, I was just curious.  Flemish don't have a specified weight limit. French Angoras are up to 10.5 lbs., I believe. So I was just surprised he ended up so small!

He may grow until he is around 8 months, but he has probably reached almost his full size.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't flemmies grow until about a year though?


----------



## kmaben (Jul 10, 2013)

The larger breeds can take a year to fill out. He may be as long and as tall as he's going to get but put on a little more weight. Hard to say with the mixes.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh OK. I was just wondering. I really want a BIG flemmie one day.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like an English Spot but could be any combination judging by the site. I don't mean to offend you which is why I tried to find a site to help you determine for yourself. I guess I would assume that being an Angora cross he would have more hair. I could be wrong, good luck with your rabbits. 

Yes I was referring to my bunny "Zero" sorry to have gone off topic.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 11, 2013)

He has more hair than a standard rabbit for sure but I agree its not as big as an angora.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 11, 2013)

Wool is a recessive trait, so a first generation Angora cross would still have normal fur. Broken black is recognized in many breeds, so his color isn't really an indicator. English Spots are like Checkered Giants and have a very long, lean body type and specific markings. They are more common as show or hopping rabbits than among pet owners.

He may very well be an Angora/Flemish cross. It's interesting that he ended up rather small, but not impossible. 

All breeds are pretty much done growing by 6-8 months of age. They may fill out a little more as time goes on, but his current size/weight is about as big as he will get.


----------



## ladysown (Jul 11, 2013)

six or seven pounds at six months of age....he could potentially get to 10 lbs due to slower growth. Best with big rabbits is to weigh yourself, weigh yourself holding rabbit and do some subtraction.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 11, 2013)

That's exactly how I weight but my scale tells me different weights all the time.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 11, 2013)

When it comes to mixed breeds, there can be a fair bit of variety. Some can take after one parent more than the other from colour to size and other traits. You would usually expect them to be between the two sizes for weight, so at least 10 pounds full grown. Even with purebred rabbits, some can be bigger or smaller than the breed standard and still be a healthy weight. 

Most rabbits are done growing around 6-8 months, but it can be a year or so until they are fully grown, especially for the giant breeds. If he is 6 months now, you could expect maybe another couple pounds, but probably not too much bigger. He could be maybe 8-10 pounds full grown. 

My Felix was about 7 pounds at 4 months old and is just over 8 pounds now at almost a year old. He stopped growing around 7 months. He is a Rhinelander, so is a good weight.


----------



## flemish giant (Jul 11, 2013)

OK but that weight will just be weight right? He won't grow anymore height or length?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2013)

Bella at 4 months was 14 pounds and the biggest at our rescue and OMG, those ears. The people that adopted her said she topped out at 22 so she is just a little bigger than our Checkered Giant.


----------

